# En-large & en-happy ?



## ThomasK

I wondered whether any of your languages can en-large and... en-happy, i.e., make verbs based on adjectives, referrring to concrete things and emotions. 

English has both verbs based on concrete adjectives (like *en-large *in English) and verbs referring to more abstract adj. and to emotions. it can *general-ize*, but it cannot **en-happy. *It can *gladden *and *sadden*, I now realize. 

In Dutch:
 we can *ver-grot/e*n (en-large), *ver-algemen/en *(en-general, general-ize), but 

we can only *blij maken *(_verblijden _is old),* triest maken, gelukkig maken* (make glad, sad, happy), and 
we can *bang maken *(scare), or *doen schrikken *(make have fear), afschrikken (de-ter).


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian the structure can be somewhat similar:
*об*общать /obobshat/ - to generalize
*о*счастливить /ostchastlivit/ - to make happy ("en-happy")
*о*божествлять /obojestvlyat/ - to deify
o/об - a prefix with the meaning of "envelop", "surround"
*
рас*строить /rasstroit/- to upset 
*рас*ширить /rasshirit/- to enlarge
*раз*вить /razvit/ - to develop
рас/раз - the prefix has the mening of "outward", "separate", "spread" 

*ис*пугать /ispugat/ - to scare
ис/из - the prefix has the meaning of "from inside-out", "outward"


----------



## apmoy70

Greek can both enlarge and enhappy. 
Happy is «ευτυχής, -χής, -χές» /efti'çis (masculine & feminine) efti'çes (neuter)/; it derives from the Classical adj. «εὐτυχής, -χής, -χές» (eutū'xēs, _m. & f._, eutū'xĕs _n._) which described the _successful one, person of good fortune_. Compound, adverb and prefix «εὖ» (eu)--> _good, well_ (PIE base *es-u-, _good_) + feminine noun «τύχη» ('tūxē)--> _luck, presiding tutelary deity that governed the fortune and prosperity of a city, goddess «Τύχη»_ (PIE base *dʰeugʰ-, _to push, abut, touch_, cognate to Ger. _tüchtig_). In the modern language it stands for both the happy and the fortunate person.
Modern Greek verb «ευτυχώ» /efti'xo/ (to en-happy) which derives from the ancient one «εὐτυχέω/εὐτυχῶ» (eutŭ'xĕō [uncontracted]/ eutū'xō [contracted])--> _to be prosperous, fortunate_. In Classical Greek, the specific verb for en-_happy_ was «εὐδαιμονέω/εὐδαιμονῶ» (eudæmŏ'nĕō [uncontracted]/eudæmŏ'nō [contracted])--> _to be happy_; compound, adverb and prefix «εὖ» (eu)--> _good, well_ + masculine (and feminine) noun «δαίμων» ('dæmōn)--> _god, goddess, any spiritual or semi-divine being inferior to the Gods_ (PIE *di-mon-, from base *da-, _cut up, divide_). So, «εὐδαίμων» for the ancients was the _blessed with a good spirit looking after him/her_. In the modern language, «ευδαίμων» is the blissful and «ευδαιμονία» /evðemo'nia/ (feminine) the bliss while «δαίμων» /'ðemon/ and  colloquially «δαίμονας» /'ðemonas/, after Christian influence, is the alternative name for the devil  (Eng. _demon_).


----------



## ThomasK

So, RP: no _make _or _do _necessary, I understand. Do you have lots of those "de-adjective verbs" (glad, happy, scared, etc.) ?

I sincerely hope, Apmoy, that the troika will ευτυχώ Greece in the mid-long term, as short as possible though! _(They ought to create wealth, rather than just prune though...)_


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> So, RP: no _make _or _do _necessary, I understand. Do you have lots of those "de-adjective verbs" (glad, happy, scared, etc.) ?


Well, Russian has lots of de+adjective verbs, but I can't think of one single prefix that would play the role of "ver-". I would think that probably *рас/paз *and *o/об *play that role most often, but it is not based on any evidence, just my feeling.


----------



## ThomasK

Wait, RP, ver- is just a perfective prefix, I think, making something x, I just meant to ask what kind of other emotion adj. can be used. Lots of (basic ?) emotions?


----------



## AutumnOwl

ThomasK said:


> In Dutch:
> we can *bang maken *(scare), or *doen schrikken *(make have fear), afschrikken (de-ter).


In Swedish we can both _avskräcka_ (deter) but also _förskräcka_ (to frighten or horrify) a person.


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

nagy*ít *- he/she/it enlarges
nagyobb*ít* - makes bigger
boldog*ít* - makes happy
szép*ít* - makes nice/beautiful
kék*ít* - makes blue
etc ...


----------



## tFighterPilot

In Hebrew verbs that describe causing something else something are usually in the Hef'il or Pi'el forms. For example:

He*gd*i*l*: Englarged
*S*i*m*ea*ḥ*: Made someone happy
*Q*i*ts*e*r*: Shortened


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog: 1.)En-large/make it large= palakihin  2.) en-happy/make it happy= pasayahin


----------



## darush

in Persian:
shaad: happy;   shaad*kardan/saakhtan*: making some one(s) happy
bozorg: larg  ;   enlarg is on of the meanings of bozorg*karadan
*and so on....


----------



## enoo

In French:
It's possible in many cases, with various prefixes (en-, a-, é-, ...), or sometimes no prefix at all.
(But I don't know the reason for those different prefixes  )

*em*bellir - to make beautiful (belle/beau: beautiful)
*en*laidir - to make ugly  (laid: ugly)
*a*ttrister - To sadden (triste: sad)
*a*grandir - To make bigger/taller/larger (grand: big/tall/large)
(r)*a*llonger - to lengthen, make longer (often used as "rallonger" because "allonger" also means to lay down)
*é*trécir - To make narrower (étroit: narrow)
*é*largir - To widen/broaden ( large: wide)
*ré*jouir - To make happy/joyful (joie: joy)
bleuir / rosir / jaunir / rougir / verdir / noircir - To make <color> or to turn <color> 
(bleu: blue, rose: pink, jaune: yellow, rouge: red, vert: green, noir: black)
calmer - to make calm / to calm down (calme: calm) 

And of course, some "-iser" suffixes too:
Général*iser* - to generalize 
Standard*iser* - to standardize
etc.


----------



## ThomasK

I knew some of those means in French, but there are more than I thought. However,_ en-heureux-ir _does not exist, and can one _réjouir _(gladden) a person ? Is _réjouir _transitive ???


----------



## arielipi

tfighter - moreover,hebrew can actually take any emotion and make it that way to any degree of active-passive form of action... mesame'ah - make[ing] someone happy, simeah you worte, yesame'ah[will make someone happy], misameah[making himself happy], mit'atzev[present prog. equivalent - making himself sad, like cocooning].
so yes. the answer is a big yes.


----------



## enoo

ThomasK said:


> However,_ en-heureux-ir _does not exist, and can one _réjouir _(gladden) a person ? Is _réjouir _transitive ???


Yes, it's transitive. « Le spectacle a réjoui les enfants » - "The show made the children happy"
 However, "se réjouir" is not. ( ~= to gladden oneself)


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, but there seems to be a similar 'problem' in lots of languages: there is a verb like 'gladden' but not 'en-happy'. Could that have to do with the meaning of 'happy' ?


----------



## arielipi

I dont see the problem with that... just like you dont have eated but you have ate, you have gladden but not enhappy.
imo: english is set in that way, to be distant from emotions, therefore you cant enhappy someone because happy is an emotion. glad is a state of mind.
thats my opinion anyhow.
any other idea?


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

happy = mutlu
enhappy = mutlandırmak

-------------------

*Most adjectives take -leştir/laştır:*

Zengin (rich) - Zenginleştirmek (to enrich)

İyi (good) - İyileştirmek (to make good/better)


*Some adjectives take -le:*

Zehir (poison) - Zehirlemek (to poison / to envenom)

Belirli (definite) - Belirlemek (to define)


----------



## ThomasK

But can you translate 'en-happy' literally ?


----------



## arielipi

enhppy doesnt exist in english, but in hebrew it does. gladden = enhappy.
on another note: en, is more of from force i think - which goes back to the you cant control emotions so you cant enhappy someone.


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> But can you translate 'en-happy' literally ?



Mutlu (happy)-landır(to render/to position) = Mutlandır = to make happy / to enhappy.


----------



## ThomasK

I had also been thinking that indeed happiness is some kind of mood that we don' have under control.

But I am also wondering whether _mutlu _is exactly the same as _happy_. But I might try to investigate that in some other thread.


----------



## OneStroke

The closest Chinese word to 'enlarge' I can think of is 放大 fangda (to magnifiy). Fang means 'expand' and da means 'big'.

I don't think we have 'en-happy' in Chinese. We do have an 'en-sad', though. It's 傷心 shangxin. Shang means 'hurt' and xin means 'heart'. It is most commonly used as an adjective (as well as the most common adjective for 'sad'); however, it can be used as a verb as well. When used in a sentence, one should write shang + possessive adj. + xin, so it's a verb that can be separated.

By the way, no thanks to those French prefixes. They're really confusing me! (Was it éclaircir or aclaircir again? )


----------



## ThomasK

_Eclaircir (é _= out,_ ad/ap/ar/... _= towards_)_, but your Chinese is great!


----------

